# International Recognition Of NUMS?



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Since the CMH colleges in Lahore and Multan are both affiliated with NUMS instead of UHS, I wanted to know what the status of a NUMS degree is internationally? Will it be accepted like a UHS degree?


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

i actually asked this before..no one answered


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

also there is another cmh in Bahawalpur, its starting this year. I t does but I'm not too sure


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

Where I thing Uhs is world recognized University... Even in Pakistan it is at 2nd best after agha Khan where best Universities of UK Australia USA having more students from Pakistan under Uhs degree ... Because this is the only University which contain high number of affiliated medical colleges...finally Uhs degree really appreciated...
Where Nums is new comer so it will take some years to be world known.
Nums started this year and it has only 4 affiliated colleges yet ...


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes I understand that, but within a few years it should be able to establish itself and build a good reputation.

- - - Updated - - -



HarisKhan123 said:


> also there is another cmh in Bahawalpur, its starting this year. I t does but I'm not too sure


 Yes there is another CMH which is going to start this year in Bahawalpur. The administration were saying they were just waiting for PMDC approval and that they would advertise the admissions in December hopefully.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Does that mean that the new cmh will have their first batch in 2016 or will it be late 2017, and does this university have a website?


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

No University is or has ever been accredited internationally, apart from AKU (maybe) that's mainly cause of the alumni network, AKU has working relations with Karolinska and some faculties at Harvard. Half of my family is practicing abroad for the past 20 years, mostly graduated from AMC, AKU and RMC no one they have worked with has ever asked nor do they know of the colleges in Pakistan they only cared about the CV, Clinical/Research Electives and USMLE/PLAB scores. Just make sure the college is approved by FAIMER, ECFMG, GMC, The Medical Board of California (even if you're college is approved by the ECFMG it still needs MBC approval for you to practice in the State of California), WHO and you'll be fine. 

Sources to check up on: https://search.wdoms.org/ Medical Schools Recognized | Medical Board of California GMC | Acceptable overseas medical qualifications


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

SaadAhmed said:


> No University is or has ever been accredited internationally, apart from AKU (maybe) that's mainly cause of the alumni network, AKU has working relations with Karolinska and some faculties at Harvard. Half of my family is practicing abroad for the past 20 years, mostly graduated from AMC, AKU and RMC no one they have worked with has ever asked nor do they know of the colleges in Pakistan they only cared about the CV, Clinical/Research Electives and USMLE/PLAB scores. Just make sure the college is approved by FAIMER, ECFMG, GMC, The Medical Board of California (even if you're college is approved by the ECFMG it still needs MBC approval for you to practice in the State of California), WHO and you'll be fine.


Okay, that clears up a lot of confusion for me. I have British and Pakistani nationality, so I am hoping to complete my MBBS from Pakistan and hopefully specialize in the UK


----------



## Hussainraza1499 (Sep 1, 2016)

For this type I think only preferable degree would be of Uhs with many international collaborations...next is your choice


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Does that mean that the new cmh will have their first batch in 2016 or will it be late 2017, and does this university have a website?


I honestly can't say when they're going to start. The only way to contact them is through the telephone numbers on an advertisement for jobs in the college.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you post a link to the advertisement?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

aman04 said:


> Okay, that clears up a lot of confusion for me. I have British and Pakistani nationality, so I am hoping to complete my MBBS from Pakistan and hopefully specialize in the UK


What are your university options?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

Hussainraza1499 said:


> Where I thing Uhs is world recognized University... Even in Pakistan it is at 2nd best after agha Khan where best Universities of UK Australia USA having more students from Pakistan under Uhs degree ... Because this is the only University which contain high number of affiliated medical colleges...finally Uhs degree really appreciated...
> Where Nums is new comer so it will take some years to be world known.
> Nums started this year and it has only 4 affiliated colleges yet ...


NUMS affiliated colleges are approved by PMDC which means they are listed in the WHO directory , whether you graduate from KEMU or Akhtar Saeed or CMH if you want to work in Usa or any other country you will have to pass their international exams, so passing your exam through UHS is not going to give you any added benefit , at the end of the day you have to sit for the same exams, The only thing you have to make sure your college is listed in the World directory of medical school and FAIMER etc,


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you will have to clear the licensing exams with great marks in order to get a residency whether some university has got *collaborations* or not so it doesn't really matter


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Doctech said:


> What are your university options?


At the moment my university options are the same as any other Pakistani student. I've applied to and been selected by a few private medical colleges. I'm just waiting for CMH to release their list. 
Since I've received most of my education in Pakistan, I will be considered an 'overseas' student and uni in the UK will be at overseas students prices, so it isn't feasible for me.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

aman04 said:


> At the moment my university options are the same as any other Pakistani student. I've applied to and been selected by a few private medical colleges. I'm just waiting for CMH to release their list.
> Since I've received most of my education in Pakistan, I will be considered an 'overseas' student and uni in the UK will be at overseas students prices, so it isn't feasible for me.


Where have you gotten acceptance from? And what's your aggregate for CMH?
And yeah, UK universities have admitted students already anyway, you'd be considered as a home student though if you're a UK national.


----------



## aman04 (Oct 29, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Where have you gotten acceptance from? And what's your aggregate for CMH?
> And yeah, UK universities have admitted students already anyway, you'd be considered as a home student though if you're a UK national.


My aggregate for CMH is 86.8, which isn't great for Lahore, but I should be able to get in Multan. 
I've been accepted for BDS in FMH, and for MBBS in Akhtar Saaed. LMDC also accepted me but I didn't pay the fees, so I'm not on their list anymore.
Actually I won't be considered a home student in the UK unless I've studied there for the last three years, which I haven't.
Even for home students, tuition fees are high, about 9,000+ GBP a year and for overseas students it can be upto 31,000 GBP. So it's totally out of teh question for me. :/


----------

